# Bet early car shows will get cancled.



## alleyyooper (Mar 18, 2020)

Here in Michigan they have cancled any gathering of over 250 people. St. Paddy days parades and such. recommending groups to be under 50 however.

With that in place I am betting the April, May and possiable June possiable longer if the coronarvrise stuff continues.

 Al


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm sure your right waiting to see what happens for spring Carlisle


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 25, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> I'm sure your right waiting to see what happens for spring Carlisle


Spring Carlisle that was suppose to be this weekend was rescheduled to may 27th -31 will be now be June 17- 21 . We shall see if that holds


----------



## alleyyooper (May 18, 2020)

Some shows we have attended are only cancled a week before they were to happen. 
PortHurons Main street Memories last saturday in July cancled 2 weeks a go.

Al


----------

